# Oklahoma Brown Tarantula...



## Donovan (Jul 3, 2006)

So I live in oklahoma and I caught a wild tarantula and decided it would be a cool pet. I am pretty sure this is the species (also called texas brown tarantula). Now I have researched on this and made a capable enviroment but not sure if its perfect. It has just completed its first molt and it was succesful, i wasnt sure if I had enough humidity for it but it went perfect. I have a bowl of water and I refill it all the time and I see it dip in it from time to time. I will post pictures of the enviroment and of the spider later once my cameras battery recharges.

I have also been keeping a journal of the main actions surrounding the spider to see how long it takes to eat food, when it usually molts, and all that kind of information so after a few months i will be able to time when it needs what. Good idea or what? is it needed?

1st Question: Right now I have the rocks usually found on the bottom of a fish aquarium as a substrate. It isnt even an inch deep of this substrate. Is this species a burrower? I have read that it is but the spider I have doesnt seem to want to burrow. It climbs quite often though.

2nd Question: Is my habitat appropraite?(Answer this when I post pictures)

3rd Question: Is the species I guessed correct?(Answer when I post pictures)

Any additional information about this such as if you can tell the sex would be great. I have been buying 7-14 crickets about every 2/3 weeks and it seems to be about right. I have been watching and judgin how fast he eats the crickets on when to buy more. It hadnt ate for about a week and the food just seemed to be dying on their own will but then it finally molted so it explained it all.


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Jul 3, 2006)

almost every if not every tarantula found in the U.S. is some form of Aphonopelma.  Definitely in Oklahoma it is an Aphonopelma.  Aphonopelma's are burrowers,  give it 7-10" of soil/peat mix and it will be much happier.

http://www.garden-city.org/zoo/animalinfo/Inverts/Tarantula.htm

I found this site on a 2 second google search.  Most of the info is a little off, however it does say Oklahoma Brown being Aphonopelma hentzi


----------



## Donovan (Jul 4, 2006)

Where could I get this mixture? I have read also in places it would be a burrower. Just put this mixture in and it will burrow itself or would I need to make a hole for it? The camera is almost ready, in about 15-20 minutes I will post pictures of the current enviroment, the spider, and its first molt since I have had it. Right now its in a 10 gallon aquarium with a metal lid I bought at TK pet store. Give me some more detail about the substrate it needs if you would, thanks a bunch, i really am interested in growing a healthy, happy tarantula.


----------



## NikiP (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll second what YouLose said, remove the gravel & switch to something else. I use peat for my burrowers.

Don't leave crickets in the tank until they die. Do a couple of crickets every week or so & give the T like 24hrs to eat them, then remove if their uneaten. A live cricket left in there can harm a molting &/or freshly molted T.

Edit:

You can get peat &/or soil at local garden centers, Walmart, Lowes, etc. Just make sure it doesn't have fertilizers in it.


----------



## bonesmama (Jul 4, 2006)

It's possible that this may be a mature male--did you find it wandering around? Does it have tibial spurs? If so, it has only one thing on it's mind......... I can tell you're concerned about it's welfare, but if it is a mature male, could I plead that you release it back into the wild to "do it's thang"? It won't live much longer anyway, and should have the chance to procreate.


----------



## Donovan (Jul 4, 2006)

The crickets I left in werent the ones I bought, my mom put in ones that were bigger and she just caught in the wild and they died in the cage. He eats all of the ones I buy from TK, but you are saying buy less when I go and put them in at different times throughout the week? I cant put them in once a day, and he eats the crickets faster than you would think. They are pretty small crickets. The guy at the store told me to buy 7 a week, and put them all in at once, and that they will live about a 1-2 weeks with no food and that the tarantula will eat them before they die, and it has been that way so far. He hasnt ate the bigger ones because I think its scared of it. I will check walmart tomorow. So ask for peat and soil?

There is no way its a mature male, I brought it to my science teacher and it told me it is quite young and most likely less than 4-5 months old. It also is most likely a female because of its slender body. Thats wat she has told me. Pictures coming soon tho.

EDIT: So I probly have put to much food in, I put all 7-14 crickets in at one time but I had no idea that I should only be putting 1-2 in at a time, wait for them to be eaten, then put more in. Should I have a 2nd small habitat to keep my crickets alive? the guys at the pet store were the ones who told me to put all crickets in.


----------



## Thoth (Jul 4, 2006)

Aquarium gravel is never a good substrate for ts. 

When you caught the tarantula was it wandering about or was it by a burrow? If it was wandering about chances are it is a male.  Look at the first pair of legs are there spurs or hooks near the second joint and do the tips of the pedipalps (first pair of appendages) look swollen sort of like boxing gloves? If so then its a mature male and they have a short life span (a few months maybe a year if lucky). Best thing is to let it go to find a mate and try to catch a female or best option is buy one.


----------



## Donovan (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## Donovan (Jul 4, 2006)

It was wandering up on his drive way and was running across it when we caught it. They wanted to smash it and I said I would keep it if he dint want it around his house. Theres the picture of the tarantula, picture of current habitat coming.


----------



## Donovan (Jul 4, 2006)

Better picture of the spider






Just let me know if u need any other pictures to tell additional info.


----------



## By-Tor (Jul 4, 2006)

You said it was wandering over your driveway, well I caught one by my chruch doign something similar, maybe if we got a picture of it with a size comparison, I can't tell how big it is really...As for what you science teacher said about the size and gender, I think she might be a little mislead by human tendancies.


----------



## GailC (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice looking T, I can't be to sure with that picture but it doesn't look like a mature male.
I use plain peat in my tanks, cost around $5 at any garden center. Fill the 10 gallon up with about 6" and add a hid of some kind, I use flower pots layed on their side. You don't need the sticks or shells unless you really like the looks.
7 crickets a week is a little much, your guy should be fine on 2-4 a week. Buy a small kritter keeper to house your crickets in, feed them and they will live for a few weeks.
Try to get a good clear picture of the pedipalps, they are the front pair of leg like appendages, focus on the ends. Also try to get a measurement. You measure from the tip of the front leg to the tip of the back leg on opposite sides. Tarantulas can't be accuratly sexed by their body shape but usually its the males that are slimmer. You sex them with the inside of the molt.


----------



## GailC (Jul 4, 2006)

I should also add that at that size your T is a few years old, a 4-5 month old would only be 1/2 inch or smaller.


----------



## Donovan (Jul 4, 2006)

Overhead picture showing size






The molt that it just experienced a couple days ago. How would I use this to determine sex?






An attempt at gettin the pedipalps in a picture, it was hard to focus on them without takin the spider out of its cage.












As a side note i love the way this T looks, he is starting to grow more red hair on its abdomen than it had before. It grew considerably compared to pre-molt. So far, do you think it really is an oklahoma brown? Any info you can give from the pics?


----------



## Donovan (Jul 4, 2006)

One last question about the flower pot you suggested earlier. So i buy a rather small flower pot and bury half way into the dirt? Or can i get a picture of what to do? and how large of a flower pot?


----------



## GailC (Jul 4, 2006)

Most likely is a Oaklahoma Brown, very pretty. I still don't see any onviouse mature male signs, you lucked out there.
To learn how to sex with a molt, look here.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=54718

for you T i would buy a flower pot the has a 3" opening, I like the red clay kind. Bury it half way in the peat.

I don't have a good picture of a flower pot in a cage. But here is one with a coconut hid. You can use just about anything as long as the T can hid in it and it won't mold.





Here are a few more set ups.


----------



## stubby8th (Jul 4, 2006)

Donovan said:
			
		

> 1st Question: Right now I have the rocks usually found on the bottom of a fish aquarium as a substrate. It isnt even an inch deep of this substrate. Is this species a burrower? I have read that it is but the spider I have doesnt seem to want to burrow. It climbs quite often though.
> 
> 2nd Question: Is my habitat appropraite?(Answer this when I post pictures)
> 
> ...


Hey Donovan,
The species you are talking about, Aphonopelma hentzi, is also found in my area of North Texas. 
Check out my threads:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=51534&highlight=hentzi
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=62892&page=2&highlight=stubby8th's

Aquarium gravel is NOT a good choice of substrate for any T. I prefer to use the expandable 'eco-earth' that you get from the pet store, although there are many good choices which are frequently discussed here on the AB.
Yes, this species is a burrower; give it at least 5 inches - they are big-time earth movers!
Also, be sure to remove any un-eaten crickets, as hungry crickets my nip at your sated tarantula, and may injure it.
Lastly, humidity and moisture is not a really big deal with this species. They thrive in our hot, dry summers. Keep the substrate on the dry-side, but keep a full water dish.
As for the sex and age of the individual you have; 9 times out of 10 it is the males that wander, females rarely wander more than a few feet from her hole their whole lives. From your pics, yours does look to be a female. Look closely at the side walk in the area where you found this one and see if you see some holes along it.
Mature adults of this species is fairly small compaired to many other sp. in this hobby; only ever reaching 4" - 4 1/2". However, they are VERY long-lived and slow-growing. It may take 7 years or more for an individual to reach the size of the one you have. Females may live into the 25 - 30 year range. Males live for about 5 - 7 years.


----------



## bananaman (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks like an Aphonopelma hentzi to me! Very pretty Ts even if they are common, I have 4 of them...

I would suggest you get the peat moss as soon as possible to replace those rocks... 4in or more would be perfect...

Your tarantula should be fine with 1 or 2 crickets a week... it may eat 4 or 5 but it's not necessary... and it always needs its water dish... no additional humidity.

As for the hide, get a flower pot and cut it in half, so it can dig its burrow under it and use the flower pot as an entrance...

Heres a pic for ideas...  Good luck!

A.hentzi


----------



## Donovan (Jul 4, 2006)

This is a plastic pot and I dont know how to break it in half... any ideas? It has a 5" opening so I think the size will be about right. I am acting as a surgeon right now and opening up the molt to see the sex. Will post pictures for you all like I always do. My eyes wont be able to tell but hopefully yours will. I am really hoping its a female so hearing it looks like one is great. As soon as I open the molt I am on my way to walmart to buy some peat/soil mixture. Ill make sure to ask for one with no chemicals in it. Will repost soon with the molt.


----------



## Donovan (Jul 4, 2006)

This is the molt, as i moved it around the legs started falling off but the middle of it stayed in tact.






In this picture I circled the area that I think i am suppose to look at and see if I can find a lil flap thing? right? I found a small little opening very similar in that area. Its right by the pedipalps or w/e. Would this make it female? Or am I way off? I couldnt get the camera to focus and that much zoom.






EDIT: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=54718 the first 2 pictures are what I used, its somewhat like that kind of flap. Just a lil opening. Is that wat I am suppose to look for?


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 4, 2006)

Donovan said:
			
		

> I am on my way to walmart to buy some peat/soil mixture. Ill make sure to ask for one with no chemicals in it. Will repost soon with the molt.


Your enclosure is seriously too big. For one thing, you need the distance between the substrate and the ceiling to be about equal to the T's legspan. If they climb and fall from a greater height than this (especially onto that awful gravel), there is a good chance they will die in seconds. 

Your T would be happy with about half that much floor space, and it will be much easier for it to find its prey. Buy a cheap plastic critter keeper and put something bigger in that tank.  As others have said, 2-3 crickets per week is more than enough for the little guy.


----------



## bonesmama (Jul 4, 2006)

This is what you look at for sexing-- the inside of the abdomen between the first pair of booklungs. There are tons of sexing threads here, so I'm not gonna go into all that again-there are others who have explained it better than I can.


----------



## bananaman (Jul 4, 2006)

IMO the size of the tank isnt a big problem... apart from the T taking a little longer to find crickets it will do it no harm...

I used a saw to cut the pot in half...or a strong pair of scissors if the plastic isnt too thick...

What you are looking for in the molt is the uterus externus, a "flap-like" structure that protrudes between the two anterior booklungs, its impossible to tell from those pictures, you need to use the macro function in the camera to take pics up close (if it has it, its a little flower icon)...

If you find the "flap", its a female...the lack of it, means male...

Here are pictures of females, so you can see what you are looking for...
B.auratum






G.rosea






H.lividum


----------



## bonesmama (Jul 4, 2006)

Compare those to the one I posted- that's a male


----------



## Donovan (Jul 4, 2006)

bonesmama said:
			
		

> This is what you look at for sexing-- the inside of the abdomen between the first pair of booklungs. There are tons of sexing threads here, so I'm not gonna go into all that again-there are others who have explained it better than I can.


The molt I am looking at has dried significantly compared to the one you have. It is becoming curled up and parts are already falling off so it doesnt look much like the picture you have posted.



> Your enclosure is seriously too big. For one thing, you need the distance between the substrate and the ceiling to be about equal to the T's legspan. If they climb and fall from a greater height than this (especially onto that awful gravel), there is a good chance they will die in seconds.


This is the only container I have, and when it wants food it finds the crickets easy enough. I didnt think the 10 gallon would be too big for it considering when its in the wild it has much more space than this. Yes its a good thing i asked about the substrate though because apprently gravel is really bad and I didnt know but thats what im here for, to learn. Does anyone else think the aquarium it self is to big? even if I change the substrate and make it of peat/soil mixture thats around 5" deep?


----------



## GailC (Jul 4, 2006)

There is alot of discussion about enclosure size, I say as long as it is finding food then the 10 gal is fine.

You can spray water on the skin to soften it up, that should help with opening it up.


----------



## bonesmama (Jul 4, 2006)

It's a little big, if the T climbs and falls-it could die-especially with that gravel in there . When you change it to peat or whatever you're gonna use, put it to 1 legspan of the top. Then the T can reach the ground if it starts climbing.


----------



## Donovan (Jul 4, 2006)

Here we go, figured out how to do closeups. Here is the molt, the water trick helped a bunch.

It is a little wetter than it should be but they are pretty close pictures of the main body of the molt. The legs broke off before I watered so keep that in mind. They were there orignally.


----------



## bananaman (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh man...that thing is worn! Im inclined to say male...but honestly, it would be just a bad guess with those pics... I think youre gonna have to wait for the next molt... sorry


----------



## Donovan (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes as I said its been a good 4-5 days since it molted and it has dried out considerably and from me handling it (not to expertly might I add) it has fallen apart. I can wait til the next molt but before I go buy stuff, is it agreed that it isnt a mature male and the need to release it to the wild isnt necessary and it can be kept? I am willing to release if it is best for the T. I would love to keep but I dont want it dying on me before it is suppose to. If you think I can keep it I will go to walmart right now and get the soil/peat mixture (thats wat im going with) and set up the new cage asap.


----------



## GailC (Jul 4, 2006)

Pics still aren't quite good enough. Try putting the molt on a piece of paper towel and laying it on a flashlight, it will help highlight the parts we need to see. Also focus on this area





you can try taking a pic through a magnifying glass to get a nice clear shot.


----------



## GailC (Jul 4, 2006)

If you are just looking to see if its a mature male then look for these hooks.





see on the front pair of legs? if your guy is mature he will havr those.


----------



## Donovan (Jul 4, 2006)

This is on the molt and the front legs (pedipalps?) have lil claws coming out, is that wat you wer talking about?

As for the other picture on towel with light under it....






If it is a mature male then is releasing definetly needed? Just curious...

EDIT: just realized those are probably his fangs. If you just mean if it has those legs at all, I am pretty sure he does. IT looks as if he has 5 pairs of legs all together. Check some of my other photos of the guy and see if u can judge it for your self if they are there.


----------



## JackStraw (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah those are the fangs you have circled.  Look at the picture posted above at the leg that extends furthest to the right.  Then look about 1/3 the way up the leg and you will see a very small hook sticking out.  That's what you're looking for.


----------



## GailC (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes, those are his fangs and no the littel claws aren't what I'm talking about.
The pedipalps aren't really legs, so when I say the front pair I'm not meaning the peds. Look here.





A mature Oaklahoma brown will have those tibial spurns on the front pair of legs and the enlarged pedipalp ends. You don't have to release an mature male but he won't make a good pet. You would be better off trying to capture a female.


----------



## Donovan (Jul 4, 2006)

No hooks are there. I looked and now I understand what you are saying to look for, thanks for circling them. The legs dont have that, I checked all the front legs just in case i was lookin at wrong ones lol. And his pedipalps arent enlarged on the ends. They are of even thickness throughout. So that means he isnt quite mature yet? I am thinkin he has 1 or 2 molts more before then but thats just a complete guess.

I am going to go ahead and keep him if that is alright and Ill see how it goes. Ill go ahead and make his habitat right with the peat and soil mixture. If he is getting older and I see those hooks I will release and go look for a female in which case I will make a search or another post on the best way to find. Or just message the guy who finds them in north texas. Anyways, im off to get the soil. Thanks for all the great help. Will re post in about 30 minutes after its done. Bye


----------



## bananaman (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes, that means that, if its a male, it isnt mature, and you can keep it... find out its sex until next molt... Im still not sure what it is... though the pic with the backlight is better, Im still reluctant to take a guess...

Head for walmart and make this spider a happy one... good luck, you're gonna love it...

Edit: check these links for basic tarantula anatomy, that way you wont feel so lost (i did too in the beginning)... cheers

http://www.arachnophiliac.com/burrow/anatomy.htm
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/spydawebb/anatomy.html
http://kaston.transy.edu/anatomy/anatomy.htm


----------



## bonesmama (Jul 4, 2006)

That's great--keep him and release him once he matures! By then you'll probably have 10 more T's anyway!


----------



## Donovan (Jul 4, 2006)

Spider by the water dish.


----------



## Donovan (Jul 4, 2006)

Overall view of the new cage. I did 4/5 of just plain potting soil then a layer of peat moss on top of it and I mixed it with a little of potting soil just for the top.






Closeup on the cave I made. I used a saw to cut open the plastic pot and I covered top of it with dirt so it looks cavish. Left room for him to go into it also.






Tell me what you think, on the far left it isnt all to high, i have some dirt left over so I can fill it if you think it really needs it but the dirt is extremely soft so i thought it would be alright. Much better than before. Goin to a 4th of july party now, will be back on later. Bye Tell me what you think.


----------



## Camberwell (Jul 4, 2006)

with regards to environment, you live in its environment so that shouldn't be too hard to work out, and it looks like you've done a great job from the pictures 

wait till he matures, then let him go, but follow him and he might lead you right to a female, hehe  worth a try  

Camberwell


----------



## GailC (Jul 4, 2006)

Much better you did good.


----------



## tacoma0680 (Jul 4, 2006)

i would change the soil to 100% peat moss you can find it at fred meyer or were ever in the garden section and feed and water it with crickets maybe a den for it to hide and you are set


----------



## tacoma0680 (Jul 4, 2006)

looks to be a female to me not male


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 4, 2006)

Looking better, but that's still a deadly fall waiting to happen. I'm not the only one that's brought up the substrate-to-ceiling-equals-one-legspan rule, come on now.


----------



## bananaman (Jul 4, 2006)

looks great to me! ive had similar distances between substrate and top of the enclosure... and never have i had a deadly fall, ive seen them climb up, then climb down, ive seen some fall... nothing has happened...

im not saying it's safe the way it is, im just saying that in my experience it poses no big threat... so IMO people are exaggerating a little over fatalities from tank falls...


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 4, 2006)

bananaman said:
			
		

> so IMO people are exaggerating a little over fatalities from tank falls...


Even a 10% fatality rate (totally made-up number, it's probably two times that at least) still means that, out of every hundred falls, ten people have had their pets die. One of those ten people could just as easily be you, any day now. I don't see why it's worth even taking the risk when it's so *easy* to create a safe enclosure.


----------



## bananaman (Jul 4, 2006)

Mushroom Spore said:
			
		

> Even a 10% fatality rate (totally made-up number, it's probably two times that at least) still means that, out of every hundred falls, ten people have had their pets die. One of those ten people could just as easily be you, any day now. I don't see why it's worth even taking the risk when it's so *easy* to create a safe enclosure.


Again, I didnt say I was right nor was I encouraging him to keep it that way... I just said that in my experience that sounds like exaggerating, I dont know this, this is IN MY EXPERIENCE and IN MY OPINION...


----------



## Donovan (Jul 5, 2006)

The reason I thought filling to that high wasnt necessary was due to the fact that I have had gravel in there that was less than an inch deep for 2  months, I had seen him climb to the very top and go back down, and he still is alive. Now that it is soil which is a lot softer and its a good three to four times deeper I figured it would be safe. I wanted a hill of some kind and this way I can actually see it some. If I made it one legspan I wouldnt be able to see it through the roof, I can only see through the side. I am considering adding a fake plant or two just to keep it from looking bare but for now that is its cage.

As for how its taking to its new enviroment. It hasnt moved much and right after I put it all in he tried to climb to the top of the cage and get out. I am taking this as he is just scared that its new. He will like it after he gets used to it right? He hasnt gone near the cave yet.

For the one who said something bout it possibly being a female, any reasons why you think this? I am still hoping it is a female. I guess I can wait til the next molt to be 100% sure.

I have read that you shouldnt put crickets in a cage right after changing it and also shouldnt put crickets in right after a molt. That you are suppose to let its skeleton harden before then. Would tomorow be a good time? he hasnt ate in a while.

Thanks for all the great help, this will make it much happier. If I see the tibial spurs show up and the pedipalps enlarge I will be sure to go out by where I found it and release it. Are you sure that it will survive after living in captivity for a while? I will definetly replace it with something if i release it.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 5, 2006)

Donovan said:
			
		

> The reason I thought filling to that high wasnt necessary was due to the fact that I have had gravel in there that was less than an inch deep for 2  months...If I made it one legspan I wouldnt be able to see it through the roof, I can only see through the side. I am considering adding a fake plant or two just to keep it from looking bare but for now that is its cage.


That logic is like saying that plane crashes aren't anything to worry about because you've been on a plane that didn't crash.  Anyway. Please do not put human entertainment and aesthetic desires for the enclosure over the well-being of the animal that has to live in it.  The plants in particular will just be someplace for crickets to hide from the tarantula.



			
				Donovan said:
			
		

> He will like it after he gets used to it right?


He will never "like" it, but he will settle down, probably.



			
				Donovan said:
			
		

> Are you sure that it will survive after living in captivity for a while?


Tarantulas are creatures of tens of thousands of years of pure instinct. A short period in captivity is not going to damage their wiring.  They probably don't even understand that they ARE captive: they live in a small area that they have become familiar with and wait for prey to wander by, whether they are in a tank or in the wilderness.


----------



## Donovan (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes but the distance really isnt all to high and I still havent seen him fall at all. I will go with Banana here and for now at least will keep it at that height.

Also as a side note, i have decided to name it Hercules.

I guess plants would make it harder for the tarantula. We'll see how it goes.

Well I gotta wake up in 5 hours to go to work. Have to work 10 hours tomorow cause they gave us monday and tuesday off. Good night.

Thanks for all the help so far. I'll be watching for the signs and when it molts next time ill be sure to preserve it better and check for sex.


----------



## bananaman (Jul 5, 2006)

good name! I use fake plants in some of my enclosures, it looks really nice... yes, the crickets do hide there sometimes, but they are eventually found and eaten, crickets like to wander a lot...

Good luck and if you want any ideas look into my gallery, theres a link in my signature... have a good one!


----------

